# So I have a chance to purchase some sort of Bezerra grinder.



## RagingMammoth (Sep 21, 2013)

I honestly don't know yet which one it is, or how much. But I can't imagine it would be over 200. I do not use an espresso machine, but a pour over mainly. With the doser version, ca you remove the doser? It looks like it would waste a ridiculous amount of coffee for a home user.

And it's only been used for about a week.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Bezzera do a model (BB012) which looks like a rebadged La Cimbali Max (someone else may manufacture both!).

These are pretty good espresso grinders, and get a lot of praise.

Assuming this model is a BB012 (need a bit more detail)

They're a hybrid of 64mm flat/conical burrs, and i'm sure they could grind course enough for a pour over.

I have no idea what these retail for (probably north of £500), so I should think £200 if its virtually new would be a good price.

You'll need to check age, condition, usage, burrs etc.

Any pictures?

They also go a larger grinder (BB003)

You'd need to speak to Dave Coffeechap about removing the doser (i'm sure its possible).

Regards


----------



## RagingMammoth (Sep 21, 2013)

aphelion said:


> Bezzera do a model (BB012) which looks like a rebadged La Cimbali Max (someone else may manufacture both!).
> 
> These are pretty good espresso grinders, and get a lot of praise.
> 
> ...


Afraid not! A family friend purchased it five years ago for their , and used it for a week. Then the 'Illy Man' came round and offered them a all in one espresso machine with a grinder. I shall have pictures up later, and probably a grinder with me...

I do know for a fact that it has only been used for a week, as they are family friends and would not lie!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

You appear to have posted the same question in two different thread perhaps a little uneccesary really, as a lot of us look at new posts or using timeline to see where the most recent questions are .

Here is the response I put on the duplicate thread

Hi there , Dosers don't waste coffee, as you don't fill them , how much the grinder retains in the burrs or Shute to the doser is where the coffee waste comes in, a doser may retain a small amount if it doesn't sweep clean .you can still grind as much or little as you want Into the doser to then dose to where ever you are , if not for espresso then do you need a grinder that will go that fine for espresso or with that bigg burrs would be my question . Probably not, is under £200 a bargain? may be due to the conditional or burrs but I've really don't know as you don't tend to see a lot of these grinders pop up on here or owned by members.


----------



## RagingMammoth (Sep 21, 2013)

Hm, the doser just seems like an inconvenience to me. Would it be easy to remove?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

RagingMammoth said:


> Hm, the doser just seems like an inconvenience to me. Would it be easy to remove?


Again without a picture and without any experience of the grinder I don't know,you may struggle to get answer currently as again not many people Oenone of these on here (looking at the grinder list ) Coffee chap is the grinder guru on here , when he appears he may well be ale to answer. Some grinders have electronic wiring in the doser which you need to keep intact for it to work. Dosers allow busy cafe s etc to apportion coffee quickly , they also break up clumps .being as you have said that you don't have an espresso machine this isn't much of a concern for you . Sorry can't be much more help


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

Again! What do people have against dosers? Are we so lazy that we can't pull a lever 4 or 5 times to dose coffee - and avoid clumping btw?????


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

xiuxiuejar said:


> Again! What do people have against dosers? Are we so lazy that we can't pull a lever 4 or 5 times to dose coffee - and avoid clumping btw?????


Think people assume they have to fill them with lots of coffee to use ,which we know isn't the case. Some dosers are better than others in terms of sweeping clean granted, and losing coffee in single dosing . At the forum day I didn't see anyone complain about the quality of the shot coming from the Mazzer and anfim







,both dosers I believe .


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Think people assume they have to fill them with lots of coffee to use ,which we know isn't the case. Some dosers are better than others in terms of sweeping clean granted, and losing coffee in single dosing . At the forum day I didn't see anyone complain about the quality of the shot coming from the Mazzer and anfim
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No issues with the quality of the grinders you mention but they were in constant use so no chance of the coffee going stale.

My challenge is that I dont weigh each dose of beans into the grinder so doserless works better for me. I wouldnt be filling the chamber fully but there would be ground coffee either hanging about until next use or thrown away.

Doser, to me, seems like working around an issue that you dont need. I'm not knocking the girnders, getting into burr size etc, just for my simple mind I'd take a doserless version in preference to doser if the choice existed.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

working dog said:


> No issues with the quality of the grinders you mention but they were in constant use so no chance of the coffee going stale.
> 
> My challenge is that I dont weigh each dose of beans into the grinder so doserless works better for me. I wouldnt be filling the chamber fully but there would be ground coffee either hanging about until next use or thrown away.
> 
> Doser, to me, seems like working around an issue that you dont need. I'm not knocking the girnders, getting into burr size etc, just for my simple mind I'd take a doserless version in preference to doser if the choice existed.


Agree to each his own, completely.when I used a doser grinder I single dosed mostly , so never got near filling it, and didnt leave it hanging around.plusit swept clear pretty clean . I just used it to clear any clumps etc, and it made it super fluffy . If the OP is looking for pour over only I'm not sure how applicable this grinder would be for him anyway .


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

Most industrial grinders are made for bars so they have dosers (unless they are the deli versions). Most of us accept the shortcomings of the dosers - Mazzer dosers can be very messy and don't sweep well - because we get great quality grinds. Also, the doser for espresso gives us fluffy, loose ground coffee with no clumping and a quick sweep out after use means no stale coffee. In fact, most doserless grinders are harder to clean out properly than a Mazzer with the finger guards removed. But everyone knows what they prefer and there's room here for us all!!!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The doser on the magnum was pretty good at sweeping clean. But agree there are compromises with doser for use ,and its what works for you and your set up. Va


----------

